# Need advice on Hearthstone Sterling stove



## rebecca (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Hearthstone Sterling gas stove with a B-vent.  I want to move it to a different part of my house but where I want to move it (to the basement), I can't put a chimney to the roof.  I called one local installer and they said that it can't be converted to anything else (direct vent).  Is that really true that there's no other way to use it without a chimney up to the roof?

And if that's the case - is there a market for such a used stove?  It was made around 1995/1996 and has blue/gray soapstone.  Used lightly.  What would something like that be worth, if I could even sell it?

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (May 2, 2009)

First of all, I'd be hesitant to put a B-vent in a basement...
B-vent is a natural draft appliance & with the problems we see 
when wood stoves or inserts are installed in basement locations, 
you may have some CO to deal with...
Just my HO & I'd be interested to hear what others have to say on this...


----------



## Tin_courier (May 2, 2009)

I agree with Daksy, could be an issue to put a B-vent in a basement, but it sounds like you can't make the vent run vertically anyway.  As for converting from b-vent to direct vent, I've never heard of any manufacturer that allows this to be done.  

As a rule, B-vent always needs to terminate vertically and meet certain termination clearances.  There may or may not be a way to do that in your installation, but I'm pretty sure Hearthstone will tell you you can't convert it to DV.  

As for resale, I think it's reasonable to list for $200-$300 on CL or classifieds.  Unfortunately, I think you'd be hard-pressed to get much more than that.


----------

